# summer look with blue peep, golden olive and golden lemon



## perpetuallycute (Jul 29, 2005)

_Ok - so this is an old tutorial I posted on LJ a long while ago.  Its not that great, and I could probably do better if I stopped being so darned lazy!
But I thought I'd post it here because its a really simple look that is easy to replicate._

here we go!

LOTS OF PICTURES (duh)
Supplies (things are dirty because I took this pic last!)






DISCLAMER!!! Apparently golden lemon isn't eye safe (for most of us)- so use at your own risk!

(later that day)...Since some of my supplies aren't eyesafe, I redid the look with Shu Umeura Papaya and Gorgeous Gold and used Brassy Fluidline (just for the heck of it) as a base - everything else is exactly the same! see:





eyes:
sweet sage fluidline
blue peep fluidline
golden lemon pigment
golden olive pigment
pollen e/s
maybelline lash expansion mascara black
cheapo concealer brush 
#212 - flat definer - liner brush
#213 - small fluff, I used several brushes like these too

face:
smashbox photo finish primer
maybelline dream matte mousse
mineralize skin finish in so ceylon
bare escentuals flawless foundation brush
#180 - small buffer

lips:
whirl lip liner
B&BW Tutti Dolci Cinnamon Frosting Gloss

Lets start out with a blank scary canvas. You did remember to clean and moisturize, right?!





Now lets put on our Sweet Sage fluidline as a base. I like to use this cheap l'oreal brush - that might actually be a concealor brush!





then we should look like this:





Now we slap on some Golden Lemon Pigment with a small fluff brush (I think I used the 213). Then apply some Golden Olive Pigment to the outer corner and crease 





Don't forget to line the lower lashline with some Golden Olive!





Now for the lovely Blue Peep Fluidline!

Hmmm...that looks like enough!





okiepokies:





Now - I'm a klutz like nobodies business! Whenever I'm using pigments, I seem to go retarded and get it EVERYWHERE! So I like to use those little facial wipes to get the excess off!

Now for the foundation! Today I'm using Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse (the second lightest one) So I dot it on my face, and blend & buff with my trusty 180 brush!





Thats better!





AAAAAHHHH! CRAP! We forgot to highlight the brow bone! 
No worries! (just as long as it isn't a messy pigment!) So I grab another small fluff brush and lightly apply Pollen e/s





Now we brush on a bit of the Mineralize Skin Finish in So Ceylon - just so I don't look like a dead person!***





A little Whirl lip liner...





A smidge of Bath & Body Works Tutti Dolci Cinnamon Frosting gloss! (do not eat)





And for some reason, I always like to put on mascara at the very end soo...





and I think, chickies, that we are done!
http://img197.imageshack.us/my.php?i...rial0225uy.jpg


***I used that brush pre-187.  Seriously, pick up a 187!!!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jul 29, 2005)

o0oo0o0 i like it!


----------



## Karlie (Jul 29, 2005)

i do my make up in that order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then i always manage to get mascara on my eye and fuck up my e/s

♥


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 29, 2005)

nice! oi vey, i really need to get my hands on some pigments...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 29, 2005)

Very informative.


----------



## Bianca (Jul 29, 2005)

You have been a great help, thanks a lot!


----------



## CWHF (Jul 29, 2005)

That's incredibly hot.  Great tutorial.


----------



## gis08 (Jul 29, 2005)

this is really a great tutorial! thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 29, 2005)

not that great????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 psshawww..  u ROCK!!! LOVE the tutorial and u r just too cute mia!!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks lovely.

I found it strange though to see you putting on foundation after doing your eyes as i always do my base first and thought everyone did but it still looks great and you don't need much base anyway!


----------



## user3 (Jul 31, 2005)

Very pretty!  Great job!


----------



## superzosh (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks great!! Thanks for the tutorial =)


----------



## perpetuallycute (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Looks lovely.

I found it strange though to see you putting on foundation after doing your eyes as i always do my base first and thought everyone did but it still looks great and you don't need much base anyway!_

 
well - like I said, I'm messy!  
I got the idea from going to one of those mac pro events - they suggested doing it that way in case you got some shadow/pigment on your cheeks - or if you just plain didn't like the direction the look was going in! 

I used to do it the other way around - but this way is just so much easier for me!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perpetuallycute* 
_I got the idea from going to one of those mac pro events - they suggested doing it that way in case you got some shadow/pigment on your cheeks - or if you just plain didn't like the direction the look was going in! 

I used to do it the other way around - but this way is just so much easier for me!_

 
Yeah, when I got my makeup done at MAC before, they did my eyes first before the base. I think it helps especially when you use dark colours


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

Great tutorial.. thanks!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 6, 2005)

it's gorgeous!!! thanks for this tutorial, and thanks for showing me a way to use both sweet sage and golden olive


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 6, 2005)

amazing!!


----------



## User20 (Aug 9, 2005)

So pretty - must try it! For some reason, in one pic there you reminded me of Gemma Ward.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Aug 9, 2005)

how do u put foundation last? i dont think i could do that, even though i can see how it would be better.

i love this look btw :]


----------



## Lilith (Aug 10, 2005)

Very beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that lightblue/turquoise liner a lot!


----------



## perpetuallycute (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_how do u put foundation last? i dont think i could do that, even though i can see how it would be better.

i love this look btw :]_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but I don't understand - do you mean how as in, foundation last is fundamentally wrong? or what?
haha - sorry.  I was a little confused!


----------



## xoKVox (Oct 10, 2005)

I<3 the colors hehe

im deff trying this one tomorrow :]


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 10, 2005)

I am not a blue shadow/liner/etc type of gal, but, now I seriously want the Blue Peep fluidline!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 11, 2005)

you look lovely! hows that smashbox primer working for u?


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 11, 2005)

loves it! thanks for that


----------



## umademesmyle (Jan 7, 2006)

i like the colored pigment you used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very complimentary to your skin color


----------



## alexisdeadly (Jan 29, 2006)

i love this


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

so so pretty!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 14, 2006)

love it thanks!!


----------



## cookies (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to do this- it looks great! Can't wait to try myself


----------



## Patricia (Mar 17, 2006)

lovely!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perpetuallycute* 
_

Don't forget to line the lower lashline with some Golden Olive!





Now for the lovely Blue Peep Fluidline!

Hmmm...that looks like enough!





***I used that brush pre-187.  Seriously, pick up a 187!!!_

 
What burshes did u use in these 2 steps? I wanted to try the Mac Fluidlines, but I didnt know how to put it on.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 5, 2007)

I really like it! Thank you!


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 20, 2008)

i really like this look


----------

